
Show HN: Coding Tips Every Monday - ahmaman
Hello folks!<p>Me and a small group of developers started a free newsletter. The idea is to share 3 web dev tips every Monday.<p>Our goal is to improve our writing skills and share knowledge as much as possible. So far, few hundreds of developers have subscribed and seem to like it.<p>To get a feeling of what kind of stuff we share, here is an example of last Monday&#x27;s issue: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;us4.campaign-archive.com&#x2F;?u=5e499c75818d4611a008adfb5&amp;id=106e5fbc71<p>If this is something that would interest you, you can subscribe here (its completely free): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nordschool.com&#x2F;subscribe&#x2F;
======
ahmaman
RSS feed alternative: [https://us4.campaign-
archive.com/feed?u=5e499c75818d4611a008...](https://us4.campaign-
archive.com/feed?u=5e499c75818d4611a008adfb5&id=f9d3ee42b1)

------
piecu
I don't like to receive emails like that. I would be happy to subscribe to an
RSS though. Is it available?

I noticed an RSS button in the sample issue. Will it work for all the future
releases?

~~~
ahmaman
Yes, the RSS feed will be updated with new releases! :)

~~~
piecu
Cannot you add it as an alternative to email subscription?

~~~
ahmaman
I added it as a comment here, will consider including it in the /subscribe
page on nordschool. Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
piecu
I understand that you may want to collect email addresses to use them later,
it's up to you :) But then remove the RSS icon from the single issue page ;)

------
arberavdullahu
It wouldn't be just for web-dev?

~~~
ahmaman
At the moment its only web-dev related! :)

------
sharma_pradeep
why on Monday?

~~~
ahmaman
The idea is to have it weekly. As for Monday, no specific reason, it was just
a random weekday.

